# Hear ye! Hear ye!



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi.... Look what was waiting for me when I got home?

Thanks to BikerBob!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi.... Look what was waiting for me when I got home?
> 
> Thanks to BikerBob!


So now, what is gonna be...???? Moto-tough??? DHX!!! 8in rotors!!!

Congrats dude:thumbsup: , let us know how the DHX is compared to the air shock you were using


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Let's see...

Meaty Tyres - Check
Big Bad Arse disc brakes - Check
Latest Generation tough long travel suspension - Check


Seems to me you ran out of excuses not to bomb down the hills!!! :thumbsup: 

Congrats! Nice toys!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah that is looking more like a DH bike than a AM bike...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

man, uve got some BIG expectations to live up to
if ur gonna run that kind of equipment, uve got to go faster than the rest on the downhills dude.
btw, what shock were u running before?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll make sure Roberto becomes a downhillero.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'll make sure Roberto becomes a downhillero.


The Kid.. ehemmmm... The man has spoken!!

Yup Roberto, after some sessions, and under´s Tacu umbrella, you´ll raise as a DHer


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> man, uve got some BIG expectations to live up to
> if ur gonna run that kind of equipment, uve got to go faster than the rest on the downhills dude.
> btw, what shock were u running before?


I have a RP3 actually. I hope to feel the difference (other than in weight  ).... And I always knew I had more bike than rider, hahahaha


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Roberto, I'm going tomorrow to Sn. Pablo my intention (price dependant) is to buy a jagwire full jacket kit for the Merida; I can SMS the price and could buy a set for you while there if you wish, just let me know.

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

arivas said:


> Roberto, I'm going tomorrow to Sn. Pablo my intention (price dependant) is to buy a jagwire full jacket kit for the Merida; I can SMS the price and could buy a set for you while there if you wish, just let me know.
> 
> El Rivas


Could you also check the price of good grip platform pedals? Mine suck.

Thanks


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Sure! I´ll be on to the Scott distributor, I think I´ve seen some Azonic there.

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, real fast post. I installed the dhx on the ML. Here are the pics. Have 2 go.

Arivas, thanks for your offer, but I just opened the site. Good luck there!

Edit.. I forgot the pics in the OP, here they are


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bastaaaard, what I said about turning you into a downhillero wasn't a joke.

Congratulations roberto!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Uuuuuu, the dhx looks very good on the motolite :thumbsup:


----------

